# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Hoogervorst wil opzegtermijnen zorgpolis niet veranderen - Telegraaf

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Hoogervorst wil opzegtermijnen zorgpolis niet veranderen*
*Telegraaf -** 28 minuten geleden*
DEN HAAG - Het is onhaalbaar om nu nog de opzegtermijnen van verzekerden die binnenkort van zorgverzekeraar willen veranderen, aan te passen. Minister Hans Hoogervorst van Volksgezondheid heeft dat maandag aan de Tweede Kamer geschreven. *...* 
Hoogervorst verwacht lagere stijging zorgpremie Trouw
Hoogervorst voorziet lagere stijging premie Provinciale Zeeuwse Courant
Stentor*alle 10 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

